# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Western Cedar Cladding - high maintenance?

## matusik

Hi, I am completely new to this forum and really hoping to get some of your help  :Smilie: . I don't understand much of the building  :Cry:  so I need as many opinions as possible. We are going to renovate and on one of the external walls I would like to put Western Cedar Cladding (stained one). It is quite expensive oppose to a Weatherboard but I like that timber structure. It's claimed that Western Cedar Timber doesn't need much maintenance but I've heard few people saying it does. Do you have to treat it somehow? How offen? Anyone has experience with this, what should I be aware of and any other suggestions??? Thank you, appreciate your replies. :brava:

----------


## Bloss

> It's claimed that Western Cedar Timber doesn't need much maintenance but I've heard few people saying it does. Do you have to treat it somehow? How offen? Anyone has experience with this, what should I be aware of and any other suggestions??? Thank you, appreciate your replies.

  No simple answer to these questions. At one level you can have a no maintenance external WR cedar panels - leave it untreated and it will turns a pleasant silver grey - and last in Australia around a 100 years or more - longer than most houses stay in use. That is a common approach in North America and Europe (and with other timbers too). But that is not common in Oz. 
I have WR cedar all around my house as panels under and above window openings - some quite large areas. They have been in place more than 18 years and all have been re- coated twice now (I did one lot just last year) - the North facing sections get re-coated about every 5 years. 
I use the Sikkens system as I have done so in buildings for more than 35 years and IMO it is the only one that allows a decent interval between re-coats and looks good until re-coat time. For info see here: http://www.tenaru.com.au/ 
Like all external finishes the Sikkens needs to be watched and re-coated before the surface starts to break down - then usually needing a clean and a light sand. Let t go too far and with all coatings you'll need to take it back to bare wood. 
As I mentioned the life of any coating will depend not only on the coating properties, but mostly on exposure - to UV especially ie: direct sunlight, and  to weather generally. 
WR Cedar and Sikkens might seem 'expensive', but the real issue is not cost, but value and I reckon the look is great and the value is there too. I have to say I am skeptical of claims that any paint will last more than 7-8 years on a North facing exposed wall so I reckon 5-6 for the Sikkens on WR cedar is OK.

----------

